# Coding of new method for sinus surgery



## dkaz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there:

My physicians are using a new method for sinus surgery.  They are using an external computerized navigational device that sits on the patients head which assists the surgeon while sinus surgery is performed (turbinectomy, polypectomy, antrostomy, etc.) without the use of an endoscope.

They are suggesting that I still use the FESS CPT codes 31237 thru 31240 to assign for these procedures.

Is CPT 31237 thru 31240 to be assigned *only* when an endoscope is used OR is the endoscope just one method of these type of surgeries?

Can anyone shed some light on this topic??

Debbie K


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Feb 27, 2014)

It sounds like you're describing extradural stereotactic computer-assisted navigation (61782).  Am I correct?


----------



## dkaz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there:

Yes, that is correct.

I know to assign that code 61782 for guidance, but what about the actual sinus surgery coding?

Thanks for replying

Debbie K


----------



## phendricks (Feb 27, 2014)

*coding of new method for sinus surgery*

how about 30110 or 30115 for the nasal polyps (non endoscopic), 
30130 and 30140 (turb resection) says "any method", 
and 31020 for the maxillary antrostomy,(Sinusotomy, maxillary; intranasal).


----------



## dkaz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info---I may have go that way---

Debbie K


----------



## DrJ (Feb 27, 2014)

I can almost guarantee they are still doing it endoscopically.  The navigation system is an adjunct to endoscopic sinus surgery, not a different technique.

Plus, the endoscopic codes have zero global days, while the non endoscopic codes have 90 day globals IIRC.

Talk to your doc about exactly what he did.


----------

